# New from Louisiana



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

I just purchased a used Browning compoud bow for the upcoming Deer season. I have shot skeet and hunted with guns....now looking for a more challenge. Any advice will be appreciated. Tim


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks. Tim


----------



## cappy72 (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tim. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bowtech/travis (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome I am from LA also a little town called Independence
Where are you from
Jim


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Hull!



jgreg said:


> Welcome I am from LA also a little town called Independence
> Where are you from
> Jim


Good hunting ground up there!


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! I am from Baton Rouge and I hunt in the St Francisville area around Tunica Hills. I never hunted with a bow before but shooting one is really addicting! Tim


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

